# Well, this is a new forum error....



## dward51 (Jan 1, 2018)

When trying to log in, I got this....


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 1, 2018)

I get that when I stay signed in and I go to check my latest alerts.  Now I am being logged out if I am not continually using the forum.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 1, 2018)

Yup it's just like Christmas you don't know what you are going to get each time you log in. Ha or even if you can get logged in.

Warren


----------



## hellasteph (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello all, we're sorry about that error you experienced. We have resolved the issue. Please report any problems back to us. Thanks!


----------

